# Best Palm Springs resort for young kids



## malyons (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi All - just curious if anyone has a recommendation for a Palm Springs resort for young kids (4 and 1).  We're looking at going this fall, and can see all the Marriott Resorts, some Welk resorts, sometimes the Westin Mission Hills, and a few others.  My daughter really loves the splash park kind of areas and small waterslides, we're mainly interested in the resort with the best pool for kids and the best activities.  We trade through II.

thanks in advance!


----------



## RedDogSD (Jul 7, 2010)

I asked this exact same question and the answer seemed to be Marriott Shadow Ridge with a great pool, waterslide, and maze complex. I am taking my 6 and 3 y/o for Labor Day week in Sept.


----------



## nazclk (Jul 7, 2010)

*Palm Springs*

Marriotts are nice,  I own at Palm Canyon and kids love the huge pool there. But if you can get Shadow Ridge I would grab it.


----------



## BellaWyn (Jul 7, 2010)

*Palm Springs for Kids*

I love TUGGERS!   Always sharing great information!  We usually stay at one of the Marriott's (all VERY family friendly - agree on the Shadow Ridge) but the Westin & Welk are also nice.  Have also stayed in Palm Canyon (family friendly) and Desert Breeze (not so much) but prefer the others.

Here are some previous threads that might also be helpful:

Recommended PS Resorts for Small Kids

Palm Spring area?

Palm desert ideas...please

Palm Springs


----------



## shellibaby (Jul 8, 2010)

We own at Shadow Ridge and our kids love it there. Last year we stayed in the Enclaves section which has a nice small sandy area at the pool. However, there is not as much shade at the Enclaves pool (although both pools have cabanas, just get there early). But the other pool at Shadow Ridge has the waterslide. Both pools are great and you can use both if staying at either the Villages or the Enclaves. Just use the shuttle to get to either pool.


----------



## malyons (Jul 9, 2010)

thanks for all the info, sounds like the marriott's the way to go if we can get the trade.....right now only seeing 1 BR's, would prefer a 2


----------



## shellibaby (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm with you there, 2 bed would be much better. However, it depends on how many kids you have and their ages. The 1 bed at DSV II (can't speak for DSV 1) is larger than at Shadow Ridge. It's just how you feel about the kids sleeping on the sofa in the living room. Another consideration is the pool at DSV II does not have a water slide etc. Although saying that our kids still love it there.

They enjoy going for dinner at the JW hotel and taking the boat to the restaurant etc. We like DSV II too and have exchanged into there for a fourth year running, even though we own at Shadow Ridge and are not staying there this year.

I wish you luck in your efforts to obtain the exchange you want and have a great holiday!!!


----------

